# NASCAR 2020



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Where to begin ...

Lets start in Indianapolis, where track owner Roger Penske is opening the road course for the Xfinity race. There was a lot of talk before Mr Penske bought IMS about using the road course ... with a lot of people against the idea since the whole point of going to Indy is to race the classic track. We have also been hearing for the past couple of years how hard it would be (at Charlotte) to have a road course and oval race on the same weekend. So it is extra special that IMS will be pulling off the feat (changing from the Xfinity road course to the Cup oval in 90 minutes).

Condensed weekends ... time at the track will be reduced this year with more impound racing. Race what was qualified, no adjustments and re-teching the cars. Same day qualifying will also be used at some events. Pocono will race two Cup races with the same cars!

Hall of Fame ... a good induction ceremony with all five inductees related (through work) to each other in some way. And the last time five people will be inducted. New rules for next year's class, two of ten nominated "modern era" candidates will be enshrined and one of five nominated "pioneer" candidates will be enshrined. Which means a lot less people in the hall of fame going forward.

There are two people who I feel may be overlooked, perhaps permanently, due to the HOF rule change. Carl Edwards and Janet Guthrie.

In the past couple of years I have been hearing about how instrumental Danica Patrick was to the sport - as if she was some sort of pioneer. But her time in Nascar came in an era where sexism was bad, not normal. Janet Guthrie fought open discrimination and paved the way for many women, including Danica, to enter the sport as equals. I feel that Janet has a place in the HOF - but will be pushed aside by other "modern era" drivers.

Carl Edwards has 72 wins, 28 in Cup. While the HOF is not the "hall of statistics" I feel that he had enough of an impact on the sport that under the old HOF rules he would get an induction. Now - I'm not sure.

I hope that all of the future inductees are more worthy than those not chosen, but losing two slots per year will eliminate people. Looking at this year's class I am glad all five made it and didn't have to fall under the new rules.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well that was weird ... "shout what you want to shout". I guess Fox is missing the boogity man this year.

And then after some historic pre-race festivities red came before green and only 21 laps got completed today.
Monday Daytona 500's have been exciting ... Montoya isn't around so they should be safe to use jet dryers tomorrow.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> Well that was weird ... "shout what you want to shout". I guess Fox is missing the boogity man this year.
> 
> And then after some historic pre-race festivities red came before green and only 21 laps got completed today.
> Monday Daytona 500's have been exciting ... Montoya isn't around so they should be safe to use jet dryers tomorrow.


Boogity Boogity, let's go racing boys
retired at the end of last year.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Spoiler: SPOILER



What a crazy finish. I hope Ryan Newman is ok.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Speechless for the last two hours.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229602907651297280Now we can breathe ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229603075549286400


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NASCAR finally announced the winner of the race (after clearing technical inspection). 

I'm in the South Bend TV market so I recorded the evening newscasts to see how the locals will cover Newman. There is a section of road in South Bend that was dedicated in his honor when he won the Daytona 500 a few years ago.

No one has died in a NASCAR race since Daytona 500 in 2001. I am glad we don't have to update that date. I thought we lost Newman tonight.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

James Long said:


> No one has died in a NASCAR race since Daytona 500 in 2001. I am glad we don't have to update that date. I thought we lost Newman tonight.


The report today is that although Newman is still in serious condition, he is awake and speaking with family and medical personnel, which, obviously, is good information.

For me, the real irony of the entire situation is that Dale Earnhardt's death nineteen years ago, about which you reference above, very likely resulted in the saving of Newman's life as SAFER barriers, the HANS device, improved seat restraints, mandated full-face-helmets, stronger driver seats, and a multitude of other driver safety-related changes have been implemented as both a direct and indirect result of that very terrible day in 2001.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ryan Newman, a guy with an engineering degree from Purdue University, has been an advocate for safety.

From 2009: The Talladega Take-Off: Why Ryan Newman's Crash Is Good for NASCAR
Ryan Newman sat down with NASCAR's vice president for competition Robin Pemberton and Sprint Cup director John Darby earlier this week to discuss his wild Talladega ride.

Newman's docket was filled with just two items. The dynamics behind the crash that sent his car airborne and the length of time that it took rescue personnel to extricate him from the carnage.

Although NASCAR officials would not disclose the details of the meeting, other than to say it was positive, Newman remains an outspoken advocate for safety and the critical need to stop the cars from taking flight during accidents.

"From an aerodynamic standpoint, ultimately, our biggest thing is to keep the race cars on the ground," Newman said Friday at Texas Motor Speedway.​
When I saw his car upside down and on fire I remembered his previous comments about safety. Then I saw the replay of how hard his car was hit in the driver's door at the roll cage.

We are too accustomed to watching people walk away from crashes. 19 years later fans have forgotten that this is still a dangerous sport. It is good that safety has evolved to the point where driving is just as dangerous as playing football (risking broken bones or a concussion). But incidents like this week should remind us that the most important thing is that everyone, drivers and fans, make it home safe and healthy after the race.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Even when I have a favorite driver, I don't wish for any of them to get hurt or killed. Newman still being with us can probably drawn straight to Dale Earnhart Sr's death.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230201168091078656


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I was shocked when I saw the headline earlier that he had been released.

I was holding my breath after he came to a stop with a couple of small fires in the car and watching the gas pour out of the vehicle. I thought for sure we were seconds away from a major fire/explosion.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> I was shocked when I saw the headline earlier that he had been released.
> 
> I was holding my breath after he came to a stop with a couple of small fires in the car and watching the gas pour out of the vehicle. I thought for sure we were seconds away from a major fire/explosion.


That's exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I just read on Jayski that Charlotte might be the return venue in May. Makes sense. No planes, no trains, just automobiles. Helicopters should be ok too I am guessing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It should be interesting. There were a lot of headline generating changes for this year (double race at Pocono, Indy Xfinity road course the day before cup race, a big gap for Olympic coverage). Now it seems that NASCAR joins the list of sports trying to make a compressed season work.

Good to see Kenseth back. I wish it were under better circumstances.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

It looks like Darlington on May 17 may be the first race. Two there, then two in Charlotte.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peano said:


> It looks like Darlington on May 17 may be the first race. Two there, then two in Charlotte.


Yesterday on Race Hub they were talking about the Charlotte 600 being the first race back and how it would affect Ryan Newman and Matt Kenseth. Matt said Jimmie Johnson offered to let him try out his SIM before the race.

On the NASCAR site the 2 short races at Charlotte are the first ones listed as May 16, then the 600 on May 24.

2020 NASCAR Cup Series Schedule | NASCAR.com


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like mostly removals on the NASCAR race list (TBD).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Now I am seeing this. Totally different than I posted recently and it came from the same website.

NASCAR Announces Season to Resume on May 17th at Darlington

And this:
NASCAR revised May schedule, races at Darlington, Charlotte | NASCAR

7 races in 10 days


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

2020 NASCAR Cup Series Schedule | NASCAR.com has been updated as well.
Don't trust anything beyond the first four Cup races. NASCAR is still working on the details.

Races nearly every night with cup, Xfinity and trucks. Crazy, but trying to get the season in.
500 km races to help the engine builders.
Better that iRacing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Holey Moley !
Just heard on Race Hub that these first races in May will be to line up the cars and race.
NO PRACTICE at all.
They talked about the possibility of a blind draw for starting positions and pit stall selections.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is RACE DAY!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> It is RACE DAY!


And the picture is outstanding.
Same on NBC with the golf.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262106677068861441


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I didn’t watch but how was it?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> I didn't watch but how was it?


Excellent.
JJ was doing very good until the last turn of the 1st stage and he slid into a slower car and put him out of the race.
Matt did very good also, ran in or close to the top 10 most of the day.
Harvic dominated the race and won it.
Was weird when Harvic did the burn out and there were no fans in the stands.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fox did a good job of keeping the stands out of most shots (the track has random colored seats so they don't look empty). Kevin noted the silence during his victory interview.

A caution for a decal banner being pealed off the wall when Kyle got a Darlington stripe. I expect the decals will be gone next race (Wednesday).

It was a good race. My favorites could have done better but it was still worth having on my TV. I'm glad Harvick did the burnouts, regardless of the attendance figures.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I have enjoyed the races and I am pleased to see NASCAR is being 100% proactive with masks etc.
Well done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well ... this season is coming to an end. I was hopping next year would get back to normal, but all the pandemic required schedule shifting showed NASCAR that they could basically trash the schedule and still get a season in.

So next year add Nashville, three more road courses, a dirt race at the cost of one of the Michigan races, the Chicago race and historic Brickyard 400. Several other shifts too. I guess that is the "new normal".

As for this season ... I note that the schedule was announced 20 days ago and I noticed it today. I guess that demonstrates my interest in this season. It has been a rough year.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Until this year, I was a reasonably active TV fan. Other things have taken over this year.


----------

